# Your opinion: Best safety stirrups?



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm 17 now and getting a biiiit too old for my peacock stirrups...What are your personal favorites? I've heard so many horror stories there is no WAY I'm going without them. Yes, there are horror stories of safety stirrups not working, however, I think that's better than not wearing them at all.

I've heard of bent leg, breakaway, the kwik-out type (don't know what they're called,) and the bendable ones. The only one I'm really opposed to is the ones that bend because they inhibit your ability to get your heels down. 

So what's your favorite? Any stories, good or bad?


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

*I currently have the Kwik Outs, and I really love that they look like normal irons, without the risks. They squeak a little, so some oil, and learning to post properly will help that I noticed.

Warning: Don't leave your saddle out in the sun, or car or whatever, as the pad on it, basically melted after I forgot about all my tack, and left it out in the trailer to bake. I super glued it back on, before I discovered they make replacements for that. *facepalm*

I will be buying the Sprenger 4-F system irons soon, as I've been having some ankle issues, due to me running all the time (I recently discovered marathons, so running is a big hobby for me, but so hard on your joints). I hear the bendy stirrups can help relieve joint pain, due to the elastic like feel, as metal irons do not. 
I haven't had the experience of the bending ones inhibiting me from keeping my heels down? If anything, it was easier, and more comfortable. :think:*


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just discovered these ( Victory Canter English Tack & Apparel - Horse Bits & Irons - Stirrup Irons - Stirrup Irons - Action Magna Stirrups ) and am planning on buying them. They look like they work almost like peacock stirrups, without the 'juvenile' look to them.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for the opinions!



DejaVu said:


> *
> I haven't had the experience of the bending ones inhibiting me from keeping my heels down? If anything, it was easier, and more comfortable. :think:*


I think it's that when you put your heels down it bends away, so while your heels physically may feel down, they look and actually are level with the stirrup. Ask George Morris. He's anal about this stuff. (I've also seen multiple adults learning to ride struggling with their heels in bendy stirrups and then be much improved immediately in regular irons.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

These are quite popular in my neck of the woods. I see quite a few Eventers with these on.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Tymer said:


> I think it's that when you put your heels down it bends away, so while your heels physically may feel down, they look and actually are level with the stirrup. Ask George Morris. He's anal about this stuff. (I've also seen multiple adults learning to ride struggling with their heels in bendy stirrups and then be much improved immediately in regular irons.



Hmmm. Again, not my experience the times I have ridden with them. Everyone I have seen with them, it fixed a poor leg, and their heels are always locked nicely down in place. The only negative reviews I've heard of these are that it can fix your heel _too far_ down, once they get older, and stretch somethimes. :? You have to push pretty hard to make them bend, and that tells of a weak leg, if your gripping that hard through your irons, instead of your seat.

What kind have you seen? There are the cheaper knock offs, that are nowhere near the same.. Depends on the maker with these. And I trust George Morris' opinions, as he's awesome, but I have never had or seen experiences with heel problems with them. Have you ridden in some a few times? Not everyone will have the same response to them. When I rode in some, I loved them.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> These are quite popular in my neck of the woods. I see quite a few Eventers with these on.


I really like those ones (especially because the price is usually a lot lower). 

@DejaVu: I've never ridden in them, but I kind of want to try them. If I do end up buying them I don't want to hate them, right?


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Tymer said:


> @DejaVu: I've never ridden in them, but I kind of want to try them. If I do end up buying them I don't want to hate them, right?


 
Yeah, exactly. Reviews are too mixed, to say they're good or bad. So, really if you know anybody with some, try them out if you can, and see what you think of them.


----------



## timo (Aug 25, 2011)

*Western Safety stirrups*

Hands down the best western safety stirrup on the market for the money is the Free Ride available from Westernsafetystirrups.com
Check them out. They work really well and look awesome! They customize them for free! Made in the USA! No Chinese junk here!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've always used peacock stirrups, although I have my eye on a pair of Kwik-Outs. I like that they don't look like safety stirrups, and have a nice weight to them. I should start dropping hints to my family that they could pool together to buy them for my birthday in October ;-)


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Everyone at my barn uses these Herm Sprenger stirrups:









And they say this version helps with knee/ankle pain issues:









I personally have never felt a difference in any stirrup I've used about being able to keep my heels down.


----------

